

Raspberry Pi-powered open-source bartending robot nearly funded on Kickstarter - patrickk
http://venturebeat.com/2013/03/14/raspberry-pi-powered-open-source-bartending-robot-nearly-funded-on-kickstarter/#pG8pias2CIKC6Mov.02

======
gallerytungsten
I wonder if all the parts they are using are alcohol-safe. That tubing would
preferably be platinum-cured silicone (which is expensive). PVC is not a good
idea for this application.

~~~
fr0sty
They say "food grade" but don't specify further. The pumps are peristaltic[1]
though so the only part that touches alcohol is the tubing so it is simple to
swap out for another material.

[1]<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peristaltic_pump>

~~~
gallerytungsten
Food grade and alcohol safe aren't always synonymous. Peristaltic pumps are
good, and they usually require soft hose, such as silicone.

------
Skoofoo
Whenever a food-related "robot" is mentioned I imagine a robot with arms.
That's what I'd really like to see.

